
UN rights office reports on business activity in occupied Palestinian territory - salqadri
https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID=25542&LangID=E
======
rtkwe
The actual report can be found at [0] (direct docx download). All the
companies listed in this title were providing "The provision of services and
utilities supporting the maintenance and existence of settlements, including
transport;" and the two other companies from the US mentioned in the report
were General Mills which is extracting unspecified natural resources from the
land in question and Motorola Solutions which is providing basically security
services of some sort (cameras, ID equipment, etc).

Honestly I kind of despair for this ever reaching an amicable solution.

[0]
[https://www.ohchr.org/EN/HRBodies/HRC/RegularSessions/Sessio...](https://www.ohchr.org/EN/HRBodies/HRC/RegularSessions/Session43/Documents/A_HRC_43_71.docx)

~~~
chvid
I don't quite understand this.

Is the problem that you can book a hotel (or bnb) within the occupied
territories?

Or is it you can book a hotel at something which is an "illegal" (as set by
the UN but not by Israel I assume) settlement?

Does the UN want the booking services to check the ownership of the hotel to
see if it is Jewish or Palestinian? Or just not have any hotel bookings there
at all?

~~~
pjc50
Well, it's all stolen property in the common law sense; the owners were driven
off at gunpoint in recent decades. In these settlements there won't be any
Palestinians.

~~~
klipt
Do you have any citations for that? The answers to this Quota question:
[https://www.quora.com/Is-the-land-used-for-Israeli-
settlemen...](https://www.quora.com/Is-the-land-used-for-Israeli-settlements-
bought-or-confiscated) say all the land was bought from landlords (who of
course may not have been the people living there) or was registered as public
land under the Ottomans.

Which is still an unfortunate situation for the tenants, much like being
evicted in San Francisco after your landlord sells your apartment to someone
else, but still different from outright theft.

~~~
aptidude187
Referencing a Quora statement from "Avinoam Ben Dor, lives in Israel,a Tour
Guide"... You are pushing a false right wing zionist narrative, those
settlements are illegal under international law. The documented history[0] is
evidence of that.

[0] [https://youtu.be/BT5L4YU_Fl4](https://youtu.be/BT5L4YU_Fl4)

~~~
klipt
I was specifically asking about the common law theft part.

A Mexican who enters the US without a visa and buys a house there is living
there illegally according to immigration law, but that doesn't mean their
house is stolen property.

They're orthogonal legal questions.

~~~
aptidude187
I have no interest in joining your semantics game. Quoting an unqualified
biased person, who lives in the mentioned region and has a track record in
defending a right wing zionist position, which opposes the established
international consensus and historical evidence, to rewrite history, is
deceptive.

~~~
tzs
1\. pfc50 commented on this from a common law point view. klipt asked for
citations to support that. If you didn't want to talk about the common law
question, why did you respond?

2\. The Quora thread klipt linked to included several answers from several
people, and did not cite any particular one of them. Picking a single one of
those several answers, making an ad hominem based on the person who supplied
that one answer, and ignoring the other 18 answers in that thread is pretty
ridiculous.

~~~
aptidude187
1\. The answer to that is already given right above you, won't repeat myself.

2\. Deceptive framing on your part. The thread is obviously brigaded by people
with a conflict of interest, don't insult my intelligence. The overwhelming
majority of answers there are by people, who live in Israel and have no
qualifications to answer the question in an unbiased manner. Have you even
read some of the answers there? Obviously not, otherwise you wouldn't try to
defend the indefensible.

------
duxup
What exactly did those three companies do?

I looked around the links on that page but I'm not getting a good feel for
what happened.

~~~
salqadri
This may help provide more context: BBC News - UN lists 112 businesses linked
to Israeli settlements [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-
east-51477231](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-51477231)

~~~
duxup
So doing any businesses that do business in those areas would be "linked"?

Like any hotel booking site that can book a hotel room that is located in the
settlement?

